# 1920's-30's Century cycle company bike?



## skota (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello,
My parents recently bought some land on Lake Superior and while looking in an old collapsed shed in the woods I saw what looked like a bike saddle spring sticking out of the dirt. After some digging and root pulling I was able to unearth this. Headbadge says century cycle company and looks very similar to another Century badge I've seen but the other says Arnold Schwinn where this one says century cycle company. Note the dropouts and fork truss mounts. Also from what I've been able to find is that the stem is a pre war style.
It appears the bike was painted all black but after some light sanding it looks to have had a red head tube with points that went down the top and down tubes, as well as red long triangles on both sides of the seat tube.
Serial number is 706073
Any help you folks might have with helping me identify this bike would be appreciated 
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 24, 2013)

*Schwinn*

Welcome to the Cabe, 
this is a '34 Schwinn bike with the same badge


----------



## skota (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks and thanks Balloontyre!


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 24, 2013)

*I Gotsta See That Fork Crown More Better ...............*

skota ... how 'bout when you get time ... please post some clearer and from different
points of view ... fotos of the fork crown.

Thank you in advance ..............  patric


----------



## skota (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I think I figured it out, looks to be a 1935ish #B4 Camelback




black with red 













I think a full restoration is in order.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 25, 2013)

*Serial number*

Very odd to start with a 7. I'm sure you saw it correctly,  but would you mind confirming the number please.
Thank you


----------



## skota (Nov 25, 2013)

will do, looking at serial numbers on bicycle chronicles it looks like it may be a Z.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 25, 2013)

If it's a Z with 5 numerals after, that would date it to late '38.
Let's see what you find,


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 25, 2013)

*Jus' Foolin' Myself Most O' The Time .........*

Way Wrong ( i was ) ...............

........ patric


----------



## skota (Nov 26, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> If it's a Z with 5 numerals after, that would date it to late '38.
> Let's see what you find,




So it is indeed a Z, I happen to have a 37 catalog but no 38, I'll keep looking though. I think I have a Model C47 from the 37 catalog based on the handlebar not haveing the crossbar.


----------



## skota (Nov 26, 2013)

all stripped down and posing with some old freinds


----------

